

Can you afford not to be an Entrepreneur? - adrianmitrache
http://adrianmitrache.com/can-you-afford-not-to-be-an-entrepreneur/

======
nitin_flanker
Well the author says he is an email marketer; however, there was no option to
subscribe for his email newsletters.

~~~
adrianmitrache
Hi nitin_flanker, you have a point. My intension was not to build an email db
for the blog, but now you have the possibility to join the newsletter group.
Please revisit the website.

Best, Adrian

~~~
nitin_flanker
Thanks Adrian,

I wanted to subscribe to your email newsletters in fact. I clicked on the
letter icon but that was placed there for writing an email to you.

I have just followed you on Twitter and would love to read your views on
entrepreneurship and news letter marketing.

Thanks, Nitin

~~~
adrianmitrache
Thanks again for the notice, and hope to enjoy the daily content that i post
on my blog or the shares via Twitter.

Best, Adrian

